
Cryptome for sale with access log files from 1996 for $50M - daviross
https://twitter.com/Cryptomeorg/status/654512191148826624
======
64GB
_" Donate $10,000 for the authentic Cryptome Archive of 100,000 files from
June 1996 to 14 October 2015 on 2 USBs (42.0GB)."_

1\. For $10,000, they can't afford one 64GB USB flash drive?

2\. Cryptome refers to USB flash drives as "USBs"?!

